# Need for Speed Hot Pursuite-Hängt



## Patze93 (27. Dezember 2010)

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuite-Hängt*

Hey hey,

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe und zwar hab ich seitdem ich Windows 7 benutze ein kleines Problem mit NFSHP (2010). Das Spiel hängt sich unregelmäßig auf es kann sein es läuft 3-4 Rennen super und dann irgendwann hängt es sich einfach auf. Und man kann nichts mehr tun außer den Pc crashen zu lassen. 

Wisst ihr was ich tun könnte das es wieder läuft ? Auf Windows XP davor ging alles so gut!

Hab Windows 7 Professional 64Bit

MFG Patze93


----------



## Phenom II (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Need for Speed Hot Pursuite-Hängt*

Hey, 

Ich habe mir das Spiel vor zwei Wochen gekauft.....ja, es stürzt unregelmäßig ab!!!!! 
Mein System:
AMD Phenom II x4 945
4 GB Corsair Ram DDR3-1333
xfx 5750 Radeon
Asus M4A87TD Evo
Windows 7 32 Bit

Ich habe das Spiel neuinstalliert und VOR dem ersten spielstart den Patch 1.0.1.0 installiert....Auf jeden Falllief es stabiler als bei einer normalen installation!!! Klar..es stürzt noch ab, aber nicht mehr soo oft!!!
Ich ware noch auf den zweiten patch, welcher laut EA alle weitreren Probleme beheben soll.
9/10 ist mir das spiel bei der freien Fahrt gecrasht...bei missionen fast garnicht mehr (nur 2x habe jetzt 57% Karriere)

Ich würde ein backup von dem savegame machen und das spiel neu instalieren(patch:| Need for Speed Racing Game)

Viel glück!

Phenom II


----------

